# career question...mother's perspective



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I will be returning to work from maternity leave in next few months. I'm kind of at a crossroads. I can return to my job or I can change jobs. My current job is with one of the top 100 employers in my country. It pays well, I like the people and some aspects are challenging. The cons are while I get full-time hours, my designation is part-time. Some aspects are horribly repetitive and I've only been there 18 months (you are responsible for setting up accounts and do 50-100 a day and the questions are repetitive). There is room for advancement, but I am 7th down the list for 9 spots with young staff so that may take awhile. Also, this is a very corporate environment. There is lots of business travel involved and with 2 young kids and a shift-working husband, that isn't a perk for me, it's stress. And finally, since I have been on my leave, they have implemented a new computer system that the staff there has been struggling with since the new year. It will be a whole new job and I wasn't really comfortable with the old job.
This possible new opportunity is with local company. It's challenging but more laid back. It pays $2 an hour less but they seem to reward good people. It's a risk. I think I'd like it better, but no one gives up where I work - it's unheard of! You retire but you don't quit!
I do think this local company would be more 'family friendly'. The place I'm at now, the bosses families are all grown so they love the travel and retreats.
Have any of you taken a risk for family?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I would take the local company! 

It's $2 an hour less, but the convenience from working for this company will bring you a lot of peace, it is more valuable than money!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I would take the local company!
> 
> It's $2 an hour less, but the convenience from working for this company will bring you a lot of peace, it is more valuable than money!



I know what you're saying. Coming off maternity leave, it will be more than what I'm making on leave. I guess where I struggle is that people would kill for my job, and while I appreciate the good (it's good place), it's just not a good fit for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

golfergirl said:


> I know what you're saying. Coming off maternity leave, it will be more than what I'm making on leave. I guess where I struggle is that people would kill for my job, and while I appreciate the good (it's good place), it's just not a good fit for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes the job is good, but it's just not good for us! 

You have two young kids, a lot of traveling and staying away from them will really drain you! You are a very responsible mother, you don't want that.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you already know what job you want to take and just need to find the courage to take it. Who cares if everyone wants the job you currently have. If you're unhappy and it doesn't fit the lifestyle you want, you will remain unhappy. What does your husband think and have you had this conversation with him?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Trenton said:


> I think you already know what job you want to take and just need to find the courage to take it. Who cares if everyone wants the job you currently have. If you're unhappy and it doesn't fit the lifestyle you want, you will remain unhappy. What does your husband think and have you had this conversation with him?


He's encouraging me with the family friendly job. We all know the best route to go - part of me just feels crazy for walking away from that job. That being said - I quit my first job after 3 year old was born because I didn't want to work 12 hour rotating shifts. My family is my life - work is just means to support them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

golfergirl said:


> He's encouraging me with the family friendly job. We all know the best route to go - part of me just feels crazy for walking away from that job. That being said - I quit my first job after 3 year old was born because I didn't want to work 12 hour rotating shifts. My family is my life - work is just means to support them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that is great! I think you'll find after the huge adjustment and stress you face from that adjustment, that you'll all be very happy with your choice.


----------

